# Writing Is Not Art - The Final Proof



## Penelope Dairas (Jun 6, 2011)

Just wanted to leave it here.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 6, 2011)

but it is a form of art, and its actually WISER to seperate the various art forms...as you forgot that BELOW Palette town that is towards drawings, there is the subforum for music.

also love how you miss this one lil...part




the whole art part of this section of the forum :V


----------



## Penelope Dairas (Jun 6, 2011)

But look at the descriptions. Writers go here. Musicians go there.

_Artists_, over there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 6, 2011)

Penelope Dairas said:


> But look at the descriptions. Writers go here. Musicians go there.
> 
> _Artists_, over there.


 and congrats, all are part of section DEDICATED TO THE VARIOUS FORMS OF ART
note you are not saying a writer is NOT an artist, you are saying Writing is not an art form which it is


----------



## Penelope Dairas (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh well, I wanted to pick on how _artist_ equals _graphical artist_ in our surroundings, based on that example above. Guess this didn't go through well enough.~


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey, guess what?

It's all in the "Art shack" subforum.

I dunno whaw you were trying to achieve here, but this thread doesn't look very successful so far.


----------



## Reiter (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I came here expecting an informative discussion on art versus craft, and I get this... >.>


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 6, 2011)

Art, music and writing is seperated out all the time, not because one of them isn't art or anything like that but because it's easier for everyone when browsing around. Imagine if it was all in one place, it would get messy and confusing pretty fast.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 6, 2011)

From this day forth, artists who draw shall be known as 'Doodlers'.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 6, 2011)

You make a thread picking at the semantics of the forum names and you really expect it to be successful, OP?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 6, 2011)

Was there, like, a point to this?  Are we supposed to be discussing something here?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 6, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Was there, like, a point to this? Are we supposed to be discussing something here?



I think this was a really horrible troll attempt; I hope it was, at any rate.


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 6, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Was there, like, a point to this?  Are we supposed to be discussing something here?


 
If I recall, it has to do with a similarly pointless discussion a while ago, when it was pointed out that if you call yourself an "artist" instead of saying "writer," most people are going to think you draw or paint or otherwise create visual art -- even though yes, writing is considered one of the arts and writers are artists in the philosophical sense of the term.


----------



## Ley (Jun 6, 2011)

in all honesty, i believe writers are the noblest of the bunch. they create beautiful, in depth pictures within your mind. many artists cannot do that. that's why they deserve a title that reflects on their craft. 

/idiot speaking, knows this


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

Ley said:


> in all honesty, i believe writers are the noblest of the bunch.* they create beautiful, in depth pictures within your mind.* many artists cannot do that. that's why they deserve a title that reflects on their craft.
> 
> /idiot speaking, knows this


 
In theory, but less often in practice.

Of hey, that sounds just like artists! Parallels!


----------



## Shouden (Jun 6, 2011)

Sure writing is art. *kicks OP in the testicles* see...look at all the pretty colors I just made. The purples, and reds and blues and blacks.

No, but seriously, Writing is an art form. Like sculpting. Same process.


----------



## Ixtu (Jun 6, 2011)

I first read this as winning is not an art.
But winning is an art.
And so's writing.
You're silly.


----------



## Aden (Jun 6, 2011)

Hopes of a provocative first post and discussion destroyed


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2011)

Music is not a visual art, visual art does not produce sound (paintings and such), writing does not require learning perspective and anatomy, but all of them are art forms that all require thinking outside the box. Sure, some people use writing to cop out, but bad writing and bad drawing are the same: shit. I think your argument is moot. I mean, the threads are under "the art shack" and (hate to be rude) this doesn't mean crap :/


----------



## Penelope Dairas (Jun 7, 2011)

> Hopes of a provocative first post and discussion destroyed


Okay, maybe I'll make a more informative post at some point in the future. For now, let's just let this thread die.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 7, 2011)

Penelope Dairas said:


> Okay, maybe I'll make a more informative post at some point in the future. For now, let's just let this thread die.


 Or you could, like, not try to start a shitstorm?

Dunno, I heard some people can manage to keep themselves from doing that.

[Edit]
Owwait, looks like this was locked... Inafterlock, I guess.


----------

